# Make ScanDisk Finish.



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Q. I try to use ScanDisk and it never finishes. What can I do?

A. ScanDisk is a DOS program. It was discontinued with Windows XP, which is not DOS-based. The last consumer Windows version that included ScanDisk was Windows ME. 

ScanDisk is very sensitive when run in Windows. If another program is running and accesses the hard drive, ScanDisk will start over and over and over and--well, you get the point.

You can avoid this by being sure other programs are closed. For instance, I had a clock on my desktop that was causing this problem.

Scandisk is found on your Start menu under Programs, Accessories and then System Tools.

Windows XP includes a similar program--Check Disk. To find it, click
Start>>My Computer. Right click the drive you want to check, then click Properties. Click Tools. Under Error Checking, click Check Now.

Check Disk can check the hard drive in Windows. But I recommend that you have it fix errors, too. To do that, Windows cannot be running. Check Disk will prompt you to let it run the next time you boot up. Click Yes and restart the computer. Check Disk will run. It takes quite a while to do its thing, so don't run Check Disk when you need the computer.

Wow, here's a tip within a tip!
If you want to have ScanDisk check multiple drives, hold down the Ctrl key while selecting them.

If ScanDisk will not finish, run ScanDisk in Safe mode. Here's how: Turn on the computer. Listen for the Power On Self Test (POST) beep. This normally happens in about 10 seconds. After you hear the beep, press the F8 key. You'll see the Windows Startup Menu text menu. Select Safe Mode and run ScanDisk. It should finish then!


----------



## Lisa2k (Sep 13, 2002)

Or you can try this little program which safely shuts down all programs for you when you need to install a program..run scandisk, or defrag.

http://www.compu-docs.com/links.htm

*scroll down the page and you will see it*

It's called Enditall1. Version 2 is for a more advanced user, so version 1 is the way to go. It's very easy, and works great


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Franca:

Read my post, "Hard Drive Maintenance", and it will show you how to set up and run Scandisk AND Disk Defragmenter. The settings that I mention are not engraved in stone for everyone to use, but are the ones that I personally use. Having programs and/or a screensaver running in the background are the main offenders. 

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------

